# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Abhisit oder Samak, was meint ihr?

## Samuianer

Das entscheidende Ultimatum rueckt naeher und es sieht nicht gut aus!

Wird das Volk tatsaechlich die PPP und den Mann waehlen, der frechdreist fragt: "Hat Korruption jemals irgendwen getoetet?" 

Hier eine optische Erinnerung an die geschenisse vom 6.Oktober 1976:



Da war der Mann mit dem scharfen Mundwerk aktiv dran beteiligt!

Wird in diesem Land so schnell vergeben und vergessen?

Ist Korruption die Nabe der staedigen Wiederholung von voellig korrupten Regierungen, die dann durch Einschreiten der Militaers gebremst werden muessen - um nach wenigen Monaten in neuer Formation ("alter Wein in neuen Flaschen") unter dem Deckmaentelchen einer "neuen" Partei wieder an die Ruder gehoben zu werden!

Auch werden die Stimmen immer lauter das der geflohene Ex-Premier dann wieder zurueckkommen wird (14.Februar) bis dahin hat sich ein neues Parlament geformt....

Wird der dann freigesprochen, hatten wir das nicht schon alles?

Gibt es eine 2.Folge der ganzen Geschichte?  ::  

Ich hoffe nicht!

----------


## odd

Wieso, Korruption hat in Thailand einen anderen Stellenwert als wir ihn kennen.

Die Thais brauchen einen Fuehrer, anders ist das Land es nicht gewohnt. Freiheit, selbstdenken, Eigenverantwortung uebernehmen? Waere z.Zt. der groesste Fehler.

In den letzten Wochen und Monate hat man viele Stimmen, egal welche Schicht gehoert. Am Ende wird wohl fuer uns (Farangs) die schlechteste Situation eintreten.

Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und Abhisit hat momentan weniger Stimmenrueckstand als die DP zur PPP.

Habe gestern die Wahlkaempfe per TV verfolgt. Auch hier hatte die PPP den strategisch bessere Einstellung. Nebenbei trugen alle gelb, was wieder ein paar Prozent mehr einbringen koennte.


Tja was die Geschehnisse betrifft, glaube ich denkt keiner mehr nach. Moechte wissen was am 26.12. abgeht.

----------


## Samuianer

26.12. ...is mir da was entgangen?


Ja, die Kampagne habe ich auch im TV verfolgt... es bleibt immer das selbe Paeckchen, bis auf wenige neue Gesichter.

Koennen die und ihre Familienmitglieder eigentlich immer noch ALLE mit Thai kostenlos?

----------


## odd

> 26.12. ...is mir da was entgangen?


Hat weniger mit Politik zu tun, sondern mit Erinnerung.

26.12.2004 gab es ja den moerderischen Tsunami. Ein Jahr spaeter wurde in jedem Winkel der Erde an das Unglueck gedacht und erinnert. In Thailand? War glaube ich eine Andacht auf Phuket. Der Rest Tote Hose.

----------

Am 26.12.2007 kann es den politischen Tsunami für Thailand geben.

----------


## Samuianer

158-227 Sitze, Samak sagt: "Ich werde Premier!" ...na das wird was...!   ::  

Ich habe ein anderes Ergebniss erhofft aber befuerchtet das es so kommen wird!
Nach der Wahl ist vor dem Putsch, wie lange wird es dauern?

Generalamnestie fuer Dr.Ehrliche Luegen?

Wird er wieder den Hattrick fertigbringen und von manipulierten Richtern freigesprochen werden?

----------


## odd

Let's see.

Die Partei(en) sind jetzt 4 Mal hintereinander bestaetigt worden, nur mit dem Militaet wirst es nicht loesen koennen.

Der groesste Teil und sei es nur der Norden moechte eben diese Ausbeuter. Das Volk (der Norden) will belogen werden und haben nicht die Absicht selbst einmal ueber die Nachteile nachzudenken und zu diskutieren.

----------

Jetzt wird man erst mal die Koalitionsverhandlungen abwarten und natürlich auch wie sich das Militär verhält und sich die weitere Stimmung im Land entwickelt. Wird sich alles bis in den Februar hineinziehen.
Wird dann alles passend sein, wird man völlig ungezügelt losschlagen.

Vielleicht kommt es so, wie es wie es sich ein völlig Merkbefreiter im Nutten-Ella wünscht:
Zitat:
"_Wenn Thaksin zurück kommt .....und Er wird mit Sicherheit zurück kommen,
dann wünsche ich, daß Er mit seinen Gegnern nicht so zimperlich und mit Samthandschuhen umgeht wie vor seinem Sturz.
Ich bin sicher, er findet genug Unterstützung beim Volk ....aber auch beim Militär !
Und dann sollte Er nicht mit "Blümchenpanzern" vor den Türen der Rädelsführer stehen !_"

----------


## big_cloud

ich rate mal: Der Brennholzsammler und Tigerreiter ?  ::

----------

Lothar, 100 Punkte.

----------

Zitat:
_"Sonthi: I'm coming home

Former coup chief Sonthi Boonyaratkalin insisted on Saturday he will not seek political asylum in a foreign country to seek shelter from the pro-Thaksin Shinawatra People Power party (PPP).
Gen Sonthi, Deputy Prime Minister in the lame-duck government, is to return to Thailand on Wednesday from a tour of the Middle East.
He has been the subject of rumours that he intends to flee Thailand in fear of retaliation from pro-Thaksin politicians because he was behind the Sept 19, 2006, coup that unseated Mr Thaksin.
He said he will hold a press conference after his return to Bangkok. The former junta chief has given no interviews since the Dec 23 election victory of PPP.
The press conference will be held at Suvarnabhumi airport in the morning right after his landing, aides said."_
http://www.bangkokpost.net/topstories/t ... ?id=125471

Nette Gerüchte.

----------


## odd

War es vor 3 Jahren in Deutschland anders? Die grossen Parteien warfen sich gegenseitig Unvermoegen und Dummheit vor. Was in den letzten Jahren mit Spendenskandalen u.ae. (Korruption) gelaufen ist; nicht der Rede wert.

Letztendlich resultierte zwischen den Widersachern die grosse Koalition und jeder umarmte sich. Gut das Volk wollte es so.

In Thailand hat auch die Mehrheit fuer 'diese Demokratie' gestimmt. Fuer mich aber erschreckend, dass Gebildete (Bachelor, Master) richtige Thaksinfanatiker sind und der PPP auch letztendlich zum Wahlsieg hielfen.

----------

Zitat:
_"Trial or protests

Outgoing PM's Office minister Thirapat Serirangsan issued a scathing challenge to the new government on Friday: Put ex-premier Thaksin Shinawatra on trial or face new street protests.
He also warned the new government of Prime Minister Samak Sundaravej against granting an amnesty to Mr Thaksin, who was banned from politics for five years - along with 110 political allies - by the Constitution Tribunal last May.
Defying current wisdom, he insisted the Sept 19, 2006, coup against Mr Thaksin was justified, even though his allies have swept back into power after elections in December.
And the outgoing minister, who helped organise huge street rallies aginst the Thaksin government in 2006, defended the government he served, which is currently being criticised as ineffective and worse.
"The military coup made a positive contribution to Thailand, which was not under democratic rule but under a democracy used for the benefit of capitalists," Mr Thirapat told reporters.
"Today I declare myself the eternal enemy of anyone who exploits democracy by interfering in the judicial process, or in independent agencies such as the National Counter Corruption Commission.
"People who love justice will rise up and our country will plunge into mutiny" unless the cases against Mr Thaksin proceed, he vowed.
The ruling People Power party campaigned on a promise to seek amnesty for all 111 Thai Rak Thai party executives banned from politics, but have been more cautious since coming to power."_
http://www.bangkokpost.net/topstories/t ... ?id=125642

----------


## Samuianer

> ...
> "Today I declare myself the eternal enemy of anyone who exploits democracy by interfering in the judicial process, or in independent agencies such as the National Counter Corruption Commission.
> "People who love justice will rise up and our country will plunge into mutiny" unless the cases against Mr Thaksin proceed, he vowed.


Diese Worte in Buddhas Namen!

Hoffentlich hat der Mann nicht bald mal 'n Unfall...   ::  

Der Innenminister ist Mr.Toxic's Schwager, der Justizminister....und von denen die verbannt wurden, sind engste Familienmitglieder wiedr im Rennen!

Es wird keine "beschauliche Schlittenfahrt durch den Winterwald"!

Wir werden Zeugen einer Urauffuehrung die wohl Seinesgleichen sucht!
Das toppt dann nur noch ein Mugabe....

----------

Viele Thais werden sich diese "Schlittenfahrt" nicht bieten lassen.
Die Strassen werden schwarz vor Menschen sein.
An das, was dann kommt, möchte ich besser nicht denken.
Gab es aber schon mal, wenn auch in einem viel kleineren Ausmaß.

----------

Da hat man schnell noch vorgebeugt.

Zitat:
_"Prime Minister Samak Sundaravej yesterday hit out at a new law which sharply curtailed the powers of the government leader and defence minister over reshuffling positions of military generals in the armed forces. He described the law, which took effect yesterday, as a move to ''slam the door in my face'', as he is set to take the helm as both prime minister and defence minister...."_
http://www.bangkokpost.net/News/03Feb2008_news01.php

----------

Ablauf im Moment noch wie vorausgesagt.

Zitat:
_"CPD warns Govt of protests

The Campaign for Popular Democracy Sunday called the Cabinet of Prime Minister Samak Sundaravej, which has yet to be officially announced, a "puppet Cabinet" and warned it could soon face protests by four groups.
CPD secretarygeneral Suriyasai Katasila said most Cabinet members would be nominees of former prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra or leaders of factions from the dissolved Thai Rak Thai (TRT) Party, who have been banned from politics for five years.
These people would "pull strings" from outside Government House, he said.
"The decision making will be mostly outside Government House - both inside and outside the country, unlike past Cabinets," Suriyasai said.
"We see several Cabinet members will have to wait for orders from those who are in power."
Suriyasai also warned that economic problems caused by populist policies of the former TRT regime as well as political woes could prompt the four groups to demonstrate against the government.
He said the CPD believed the Samak coalition's term would be shorter than the Surayud government's because problems from past policies would emerge and bring it down.
The government will definitely face strong protests if failed to find concrete measures to resolve problems within five months, he said...."_
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2008/02 ... 064314.php

----------

(Phommel bitte nicht hier lesen)

Und wieder mal eine Strosse mehr auf der Leiter der Voraussehbarkeit.
Nein, es sind mehrere Sprossen. Die Jungs legen ja mit einer unglaublichen Dreistigkeit ein unglaubliches Tempo vor. 
Nee, unglaublich ist es gar nicht.

Zitat:
_"Amnesty for Thaksin in two years - maybe

New Prime Minister Samak Sundaravej told his first press conference today he may consider giving amnesty to ex-premier Thaksin Shinawatra - but not for at least years.
Samak admitted before the December 23 poll that he was a proxy for Thaksin, who faces corruption charges if he returns to Thailand.
But the premier, shortly after he and his cabinet were sworn in as the country's 57th cabinet, appeared to be talking about a five-year political ban on Mr Thaksin and 110 former executives of Thai Rak Thai, the party he founded.
"If the political climate is good and... if more than half of the 111 want it, then once the government has been in power for two years (we) will do it," he said of the proposed amnesty.
"But if there are complaints about it, we will stop," he added....."_
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breaking_new ... ?id=125770

----------


## Dieter

Ich sehe die Menschen in Thailand im Moment (zumindest in den Landesteilen, in denen man den Begriff "Demokratie" der richtigen Bedeutung zuordnen kann) in einer Art willenloser Agonie gegen aktuelle politische Ablaeufe. Die Jungs, mit denen ich so zu tun hab, die koennen einfach nicht glauben, was sie sehen.

Samaks naechste Schritte werden sein, Ankauf der Politiker der Koalitionsparteien fuer die PPP, absolute Parlamentsmehrheit, Gleichschaltung der Medien, Rueckkehr von Taxin.

Die Mehrheit der Nichtanalphabeten Bangkoks (es gibt hier auch jede Menge Isaaner) wird sich das kaum bieten lassen.

----------

> ...Die Jungs, mit denen ich so zu tun hab, die koennen einfach nicht glauben, was sie sehen...


Verwunderlich und natürlich auch wieder nicht.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass jede halbwegs interessierte und informierte Langnase dieses jetzt ablaufende Szenario in allen Abstufen voraussagen konnte. Man kann es im siamonlie in diversen älteren Beiträgen nachlesen.

----------


## big_cloud

kann Samak deutsch oder hat Er sich die Verfahrensanweisung vorlesen und uebersetzen lassen?

----------

> kann Samak deutsch oder hat Er sich die Verfahrensanweisung vorlesen und uebersetzen lassen?


Nee, aber die gemeine Langnase kann Zeitung lesen (bevor dat Janze losging), zumindest auf Englisch. Und noch so das eine und andere.

----------


## big_cloud

Weisste, Panida quetscht mich auch immer aus ueber News aus Thailand
ich kanns kaum glauben
Mich duenkt, Panida traut den thai-Medien nicht ganz

Gruesse
Lothar

----------


## odd

Ich habe jetzt diesen Bericht gelesen. (Sorry wieder etwas aus der BKKP)

http://www.bangkokpost.com/topstorie....php?id=125766

Irgendwie gefaellt mir der Spruch ???????...

----------


## Samuianer

...und Chalerm ist Tatsache Innenminister..   ::   warten wir es mal ab..

----------

Zitat:
_"Waiting for Thaksin

Ex-prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra is likely to return from exile within days, after completing a tour of South America, the Matichon newspaper reported exlusively on Friday...."_
http://www.bangkokpost.net/topstories/t ... ?id=125802

----------


## odd

Na sieh mal an. Ende Dezember konnte diese Zeilen das erste Mal begutachtet werden.

Thaksin kehrt Mitte Februar nach Thailand zurueck. Scheint sich also zu bewahrheiten.

----------


## Samuianer

bleibt also spannend!

Wennn der Mob erstmal seinen Alpha Rueden wieder hat geht es rund!

----------


## Joseph

In "Irawaddy", einer Zeitung für Burma und Südostasien, finde ich folgende Meldung:

 New Thai Government: Welcome Home Thaksin!
By SUTIN WANNABOVORN / THE ASSOCIATED PRESS / BANGKOK 	Friday, February 8, 2008

The new Thai government said on Friday that it would welcome the return of ousted Prime Minister Thaksin Shinawatra, but it would not interfere in the corruption case against him.

Interior Minister Chalerm Yoobamrung said he would even be on hand at the airport to greet Thaksin and urged him to return home as soon as possible.

"It is better that he come back soon. If he came tomorrow or the next couple of days, it would be the best," Chalerm told reporters at the government house before the first Cabinet meeting.

"I will be on hand at the airport to greet him myself, and we will protect him," Chalerm told reporters. "I can arrange the best team for him overnight."

Thaksin's wife Pojamarn Shinawatra told a court last month that her husband will return to Thailand as early as April to fight corruption charges in court.

Thaksin and his wife face corruption and conflict of interest charges in connection with her purchase of land bought from a state agency in 2003. Thaksin also faces charges of concealing assets in a separate case.

Justice Minister Sompong Amornwiwat said Thaksin will have to fight charges in court without help from the new government.

"As the justice minister, I will not interfere in the case," Sompong said. "He has to fight the charges in court."

Thaksin's 2006 downfall came after months of demonstrations demanding he step down because of alleged corruption and abuse of power. Thaksin was abroad at the time he was ousted, and he now lives mostly in London. After his allies won the December elections and formed the new government, he said he planned to return to Thailand.

Those involved in toppling Thaksin repeatedly sought to dismantle his political legacy. After the coup, Thaksin's Thai Rak Thai Party was disbanded by court order. He and his party's other 110 executive members were barred from public office for five years, and Thaksin faces multiple corruption-related charges.

However, a new party dominated by Thaksin loyalists won the most votes in last month's parliamentary elections, the first since the coup.

On Thursday, Foreign Minister Noppadon Pattama said Thaksin may get back his diplomatic passport, which was revoked in January 2007.

Joseph

----------

> Zitat: "....On Thursday, Foreign Minister Noppadon Pattama said Thaksin may get back his diplomatic passport, which was revoked in January 2007".


Wieso hat denn Thaksin jetzt noch einen diplomatischen Status?

----------


## big_cloud

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2008/02 ... 064620.php
Who is Who in Samaks Government

----------


## Joseph

" Surapong Suebwonglee: Deputy Prime Minister and Finance Minister "

Schön zu hören. Dann wird die Unterschrift des Finanzministers sich auf den Banknoten ändern, das bringt mir etwa 100 Euro Gewinn! (Die Leute sammeln nach Unterschriften).

Sollte -das geschieht meist nach einer gewissen Schamfrist- die jetzige Gouvernörin der Zentralbank auch noch (zeitversetzt) entlassen werden, umso besser: wieder ca. 100 Euro!

Seit der Thronbesteigung König Bhumiphols wurden die Unterschriften bisher 43mal gewechselt!
Das heißt, die Personen wurden 43mal ausgetauscht!

Joseph!

----------


## big_cloud

Waehrend Joseph €-Zeichen in den Augen hat, ist mir aufgefallen das die Umweltministerin sehr attraktiv ist  ::

----------

Joseph, haste Dich schon beim Khun Thaksin bedankt?   :cool:

----------


## big_cloud

Dann ist die Welt fuer Tiger-Robert ja auch wieder in Ordnung

----------


## Joseph

Monta fragt: "Joseph, haste Dich schon beim Khun Thaksin bedankt?"

Das werde ich tun, sobald sein Konterfei auf den Thaibanknoten erscheint...

Das wären dann nicht nur kleine Varianten, sondern neue Sorten, und daran kann man viel mehr verdienen...


Big-C sagt: "Waehrend Joseph €-Zeichen in den Augen hat,...."

Gut beobachtet, Big-C... Hängt mit meinem Beruf zusammen...

Joseph

----------

Zitat:
_"OAG examining new charges against Thaksin

The Department of Special Investigation (DSI) yesterday asked public prosecutors to charge deposed prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra, his wife Potjaman and two members of the Damapong family over the alleged concealment of their shareholdings in SC Asset Corp...."_
http://www.bangkokpost.net/News/09Feb2008_news03.php

----------


## Samuianer

Die Weichen sind so gestellt das letztendlich der Herr und seine Gemahlin wegen einer Nebensaechlichkeit 'n kleines Bussgeld zahlen werden und alles wird O.K. sein.

Dann werden die 111 TRT Politiker der politischen Verbannung enthoben und Alles wird wieder so sein es vor dem Putsch war.

Klar ist auch das sich keiner aus dem Schattenkabinett z.Zt. positiv ueber ihn aeussern wird, das ist seine wahrhafte Macht, das Geld!

Die Grossprojekte werden verabschiedet, damit jeder ein "paar Baht" in die Taschen gespuelt bekommt und fertig!

Das wahrhaft Schlimme ist, das in diesem Land Korruption als schickes Gesellschaftsspiel angesehen wird und sich nur Wenige diesem Spiel zu enthalten versuchen!

Das schnelle Geld, "the quick Buck" ist halt die grosse Verlockung!

Und fuer jeden Kopfschuettler, stehen 20 Abnicker, kopfschuettelnd bereit!

Schau sich mal einer nur die Gesichter auf den Fotos des neu eingeschworenen Kabinetts an.....die sprechen ganze Baende!

----------


## big_cloud

http://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-asia-n ... sacre.html

auch in anglophonen Foren macht man sich Gedanken


Lothar

----------

> Die Grossprojekte werden verabschiedet, damit jeder ein "paar Baht" in die Taschen gespuelt bekommt und fertig!
> 
> Das wahrhaft Schlimme ist, das in diesem Land Korruption als schickes Gesellschaftsspiel angesehen wird und sich nur Wenige diesem Spiel zu enthalten versuchen!


Das schlimme daran ist, dass Bangkok genau aus diesem Grunde ein vollkommen unzureichendes Nahverkehrsnetz hat.

----------


## Joseph

Wie ich gerade lese, hat Samak sich öffentlich bei den Nachrichtensendern beschwert! Wie Ihr sicher wisst, übersetzt z.B. bei thailändischen Nachrichtensendern in einem kleinen Fenster eine Person den Text in die Taubstummenstprache. Da Samak eine nicht gerade kleine Nase im Gesicht hat, ist das Zeichen für ihn, dass man sich mit einer charakteristischen Handhaltung  an die Nase fasst. Da ist Samak nicht recht...

Joseph

----------

Das Taubstummenzeichen für Samak hätte aber auch noch ganz anders ausfallen können. 
(z.B. Zeigefinger in den Rachen)

----------

Oder ein Mittelfinger.

----------


## Samuianer

...da war was mit Chumpuh... Rosenapfel hiess das wohl in der Uebersetzung!

Es kommt noch ganz anders, das Schauspiel hat ja erst angefangen!

Er ist z.B. der Mann der die Macht kontrolliert....das hat er schon mal sichergestellt!

Auf dem Condominiummarkt in Bangkok kommt es zu einem Ueberangebot...Verteuerungen bis zu 20%, Kauefer die Einlagen fuer Condominiums bis 30.000 baht p.m2. gezahlt haben haben gute Chancen diese zu verlieren. 

Ab Mitte des Jahres sollen die Finanzmarktbeschraenkungen fallen...schauen wir mal..

----------

So, am kommenden Dienstag wird Mr. T. den genauen Termin seiner "baldigen" Rückkehr bekannt geben.
http://www.bangkokpost.net/topstories/t ... ?id=126111

----------

Zitat:
_"People Power ready for headon collision with PAD

The People Power Party is ready to moblilise its 10 million supporters to counter the antiThaksin protests, MP Pracha Prasopdee said on Monday.
Pracha was reacting to the announcement by the People's Alliance for Democracy threatening to revive street protests to oppose the return of former prime minister Thaksin Shinwatra on grounds of the government's tampering with the legal proceedings to help him eluding the law.
"If the PAD becomes active, I plan to confront it by mobilising 10 million People Power supporters," Pracha said.
Although he doubted whether the PAD could attract the crowds to join its street protests, he would not allow PAD leaders to disrupt the restoration of democratic rule, he said.
"I will face them as they have no right to dictate their will on the country, including the ban against Thaksin from returning to his country like a Thai citizen," he said, issuing a counter threat to drive PAD leaders out of the country in order to ensure peace and normalcy in society."_
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2008/02 ... 066394.php

Läuft noch alles weiterhin wie vorausgesagt ab.
Was ist Demokratie? Ach, darauf schei.en wir doch.

----------


## Samuianer

> .....
> Although he doubted whether the PAD could attract the crowds to join its street protests, he would not allow PAD leaders to disrupt the restoration of democratic rule, he said.
> "I will face them as they have no right to dictate their will on the country, including the ban against Thaksin from returning to his country like a Thai citizen," he said, issuing a counter threat to drive PAD leaders out of the country in order to ensure peace and normalcy in society.".....


Tja, es wird an einem Showdown gebastelt!

Dazu haette ich noch wietere Kommentare, fallen die unter Selbstzensur... mit dem Herren von 76 an der Spitze koennte sich da durchaus nochmal was wiederholen.... der hat damit ja Erfahrungen!

Jetzt wurde ihm ein Bild vorgelegt, das ihm wohl mal kurz die Sprache verschlug....

Im "gossen Bild", "the Big Picture" zeigt mir aber was anz Anderes, schon die ersten Andeutungen in anderen Foren gelesen... es geht um Macht, um absolute Macht!

Da fuehlt sich naemlich ein kleiner Grnegross maechtig gewaltig "zu Unrecht" auf seine Balletschuhchen getreten!

Und die eingefrorenen 2 Milliarden Baerte sind auch kein Pappenstil - "Nur" 10% Praemie - wer wuerde da nicht ....

na seinen Diplomaten Pass hat er ja schon wieder -wie geht das eigentlich wenn er von allen politischen Geschaeften fuer 5 Jahre gebannt ist?

Naja... schaun wir mal... wir schauen mit Sicherheit sehr unruhigen Zeiten entgegen - mir tut es heute schon leid...weil es unabwendbar kommen wird... sozusagen Karma der Nation!

----------

Zitat:
_"...Foreign Minister Noppadon Pattama says ex-prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra will be back within one to five days by private jet. Friendly websites predicted his return on Thursday by the Thai national carrier.
Mr Thaksin's lead lawyer Pichit Chuenban, who would accompany the former premier to court to hear graft charges, said Mr Thaksin was "poised to return" on Tuesday.
Two websites run by Thaksin supporters, Hi-Thaksin.net and TrueThaksin.com, both said the ex-premier would fly into Suvarnabhumi airport at 9a.m. on Thursday from Hong Kong, aboard a Thai Airways International flight...."_
http://www.bangkokpost.net/topstories/t ... ?id=126173

----------

Zitat:
_"Yongyuth guilty

The Election Commission voted 3-to-2 on Tuesday to hand a red card to House Speaker Yongyuth Tiyapairat for electoral fraud, sending his case to the Supreme Court - and the government says, "There is still a chance".
Prime Minister Samak Sundaravej called an emergency meeting of People Power party executives to discuss the case.
Mr Yongyuth, a list-MP for Zone 1 covering his native Chiang Rai and other provinces in the upper North, was found to have bribed local tambon and village officials in Chiang Rai to campaign for votes for the People Power party in the general election. He was a deputy leader of the PPP at the time.
He has denied the charges repeatedly.
In the worst-case scenario for Mr Yongyuth and the government:

* Mr Yongyuth will be stripped of his seat in parliament and speaker's position.

* He could then be barred from politics for five years.

* If the PPP is found to have been involved or complicit in his offence, the party could be dissolved....."_
http://www.bangkokpost.net/topstories/t ... ?id=126170

----------

Na, da wird odd ihn sicherlich, Fähnchen schwenkend empfangen. Samak macht bestimmt nen gesetz. Feiertag draus, damit odd auch Zeit hat, hehehe

Grüße

Volker

----------

Ist eher zu befürchten, dass es am Donnerstag Morgen Zusammenstöße der unterschiedlichen Lager am Flughafen geben wird.

----------

Dann soll odd halt ne Fotostory draus machen!

Aber im Ernst, denke mal das die das zu verhindern wissen!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## odd

Ist die Uhrzeit schon bekannt?

Ab morgen sind hier die Abschlußprüfungen und könnte einen Abstecher zum Suvarnabhum wagen.

Volker hat es mir schon vorweggenommen. Wird wahrscheinlich ab 2009 der 28. Februar ein Feiertag a la Rückkehr der Geächteten. 

Der Gedanke, daß dieses Wesen Thailands Boden betritt bereitet mir Schauer. (Hoffentlich ist sein Reisepaß noch nicht abgelaufen)

Zusammenstöße zwischen beiden Lagern wird es noch nicht geben, aber die Situation selbst sehr schwierig. Thaksin wird dieses Mal um einiges besser Vorbereitet sein, um sich noch einmal verjagen zu lassen.

----------


## Samuianer

... es stehen der Nation schwarze Tage, Wochen, Monate bevor!

Er hat seinen Diplomaten Pass wieder, obwohl er gar kein politisches Amt innehaelt!

Yongyut, der "Herr Kuehlschrank", hat erstmal sein Amt niederlegen muessen!

Alles ist vorbereitet um ihm einen "Heldenempfang" zu gewaehrleisten!

Yongyut war uebrigens der selbe Mann, der vor dem Putsch 1000de von bewaffneten Rangern in der Nordprovinz aktiviert hatte! Die sollten, wie '76 unter "S-mack", gegen den "aufruehrigen Mob", auf Bangkoks Strassen vorgehen! 

Komischerweise wird da Heute garnicht mehr davon gesprochen, die Verdraengungsmechanismen arbeiten perfekt!

So, na dann, Alle sind an ihren Plaetzen und der "Puppetmaster" kehrt heim ins Reich!   ::   oh, weh!

Dann wird es wohl bald heissen: "Ooch der hat sich nur ein bisschen bereichert, 'n klein wenig sein Amt missbraucht um seinen armen Kinder und dre Familie zu etwas mehr Wohlstand zu verhelfen, so auch vielen seiner Mitarbeiter, ist halt ein sozial eingestellter Familienvater und war ein gutes Staatsoberhaupt, naja und die anderen Vorkommnisse, Alles Blackmail, Verunglimpfung, Neid der PAD ...!"

"The Nation" berichtet Heute:

_""Thaksin wants his return to remain a low key event without any fanfare and has asked the people not to welcome him at the airport as this would cause inconveniences for other travellers," Pichit said."_

Das ist die Schlusslinie eines Artikels, der mit dieser _"Welcoming committee ready for Thaksin's return Thursday!"_ Kopfzeile beginnt....

In einem anderen Artikel der gleichen Zeitung heisst es die PPP sei auf dem Sprung fuer eine "Kopf an Kopf Konfrontation mit der PAD!

Es ist als waere in der zwischenzeit NICHTS geschehen, sagenhaft!

Tja TiT!

Ich bin gespannt wie ein "Flitzebogen" was die naechste Zeit wohl so bringen wird!

----------


## odd

> Dann iwrd es wohl bald heissen: "Ooch der hat sich nur ein bischen bereichert, 'n klein wenig sein Amt missbraucht um seinen armen Kinder und dr Familei zu etwas mehr Wohlstand zu verhelfen, so auch vielen seiner Mitarbeiter, sit halt ein sozial eingestellter Familievater und war ein gutes Staatsoberhaupt...!"
> 
> Tja TiT!


Ich sehe es aus einer anderen Perspektive. Der Thai kennt die Situation nicht aus einer anderen Sichtweise. Er fühlt sich im Grunde wohl.

Eigenverantwortung, Eigeninitiative ein Fremdwort und er läßt sich eben gerne führen.

Ich sehe es tagtäglich wie die Kinder verzogen und eigentlich abhängig gemacht werden.

----------


## Samuianer

*...the return of former prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra, scheduled for tomorrow by flight TG 603 from Hong Kong to Suvarnabhumi Airport at 9.40am.*

@odd: Tja, so ist es wohl, nur wohlfuehlen und "Money for nothing and the chicks for free!".. nur nicht nachdenkne, gibt ja Kopfweh... und der "Nai" kommt zurueck sein "Khunying" ist ja schon da... das Ganze trieft doch nur so von Frechheit, Hohn und Arroganz!

Was in dem Mann z.Zt. vorgeht....  ::

----------


## Samuianer

> Ist eher zu befürchten, dass es am Donnerstag Morgen Zusammenstöße der unterschiedlichen Lager am Flughafen geben wird.


Da ist der Mann mit seinen Revolver schwingenden Soehnen schon im rechten Amt!

(Einen Polizisten aus naechster Naehe durch Kopfschuss getoetet! In Puket u.A. einen Auslaender bei einer Ballerei angeschossen...Augenzeugen ploetzlich "verschwunden"..Und Nichts!)

*"Interior Minister warns against anti-Thaksin rally!
Interior Minister Chalerm Yoobamrung on Monday said he saw no justification for the People's Alliance for Democracy to stage a protest about former prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra returning to his homeland."*

aus: The Nation

----------


## odd

Dies gab es in der Post zu lesen




> Foreign Minister Noppadon Pattama says ex-prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra will be back within one to five days by *private jet*. Friendly websites predicted his return on Thursday by the *Thai national carrier*.


Wieder erstaunlich wie eindeutig die Meinungen in nur einem Satz auseinanderdriften.

Wird wahrscheinlich Sicherheitsstufe 1 eingeläutet und die Zufahrt zum Airport erschwert.

Fällt mir eine kleine Geschichte ein:
Mai 2005 auf dem Flughafen Surat Thani. Die Extremisten hatten Anschläge auf Einrichtungen in Surat angedroht. Nun durfte der Flughafen nur noch mit Ausweisspapieren befahren werden, wusste ich zuvor nicht. Als ich einen Bekannten abholen wollte, wurde der Reisepaß verlangt, dieser war zu Hause.

Ergo durfte ich nicht auf das Gelände. Musste außen, ca. 4 KM vom Flughafen entfernt, auf meinen Bekannten warten.

----------


## Samuianer

ja, ja dazu hiess es noch Gestern er wuerde nach Xiang Mai zurueckkehren und dort wuerde ein grosses Willkommenskomitee bereitstehen!

Aber auch DAS ist sooo typisch fuer das Ganze was hier abgeht!

Moeglicherweise fliegt er mit Thai in Suvannabhum ein und dan weiter nach Chiang Mai, na wir werden sehen!

----------


## odd

> Moeglicherweise fliegt er mit Thai in Suvannabhum ein und dan weiter nach Chiang Mai, na wir werden sehen!


Dann müßte er doch den Flughafen wechseln. Schon komisch. Als einer der ersten Menschen auf dem Suvarnabhum zu landen, aber seit offizieller Eröffnung noch nie den Flughafen zu Gesicht bekommen.

----------

> Dann müßte er doch den Flughafen wechseln.


In einem Land in dem Inlandflüge kurz mal umgeleitet werden, weil ein hoher Beamter schneller zu Hause sein möchte ?

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von odd
> 
> Dann müßte er doch den Flughafen wechseln.
> 
> 
> In einem Land in dem Inlandflüge kurz mal umgeleitet werden, weil ein hoher Beamter schneller zu Hause sein möchte ?


Oder zur Hauptverkehrszeit mal die wichtigsten Vekehrsadern der Hauptstadt gesperrt werden!

Den Machern gehoert laengst das Land, die Buerger sind nur noch Statisten!

----------

Habt Ihr das Interview von Samak durch CNN gesehen oder auf deren Website gelesen? Unglaublich was der Mann so von sich gibt.

----------


## Samuianer

Korrespondent des englischen Senders BBC-World sieht das so:

_Party disunity

"Mr Thaksin is coming back earlier than expected, an indication of the growing disarray in the government led by his allies.

His choice of party leader, Prime Minister Samak Sundaravej, is proving to be a public relations disaster.

Mr Samak recently denied a well-documented massacre of students in 1976 by right-wing vigilantes.

He also downplayed the deaths of 78 Muslim demonstrators in army custody three years ago.

Both comments have provoked a storm of protest, and there are also deep rifts between some of the key factions in the governing party.

Only Mr Thaksin, the party's main financier, has the authority to impose discipline on the cabinet.

But there is a risk he will be tempted to get too involved.

He is still subject to a five-year ban on holding political office, and viewed with deep suspicion by the military and much of the traditional elite.

He must also deal with an outstanding charge of corruption against him, although with the dramatic shift of power to his allies this year, the will to pursue the case through the courts may well evaporate."_


Der herr eilt herbei weil die Meute., die er da zusammengebastelt hat, sich anfaengt zu zerfleischen, Verluste drohen... wenn er nicht vorsichtig ist...auch er unterliegt ja einem Bann vor politischen Geschaeften... vielleicht wird das ja der "final Countdown" dieser Meute oder der Anfang vom Ende....

----------

> Habt Ihr das Interview von Samak durch CNN gesehen oder auf deren Website gelesen? Unglaublich was der Mann so von sich gibt.


Gesehen nicht aber davon gelesen. 

Naja. Die Fraktion der alles ist so schön, wird dies nicht beunruhigen solange die Nois, Leks, Nangs oder wie sie alle heissen ihr Döschen für sie bereithalten.

----------


## Samuianer

> Habt Ihr das Interview von Samak durch CNN gesehen oder auf deren Website gelesen? Unglaublich was der Mann so von sich gibt.


Frech, dreist, ueberheblich... von einem Mega-Ego getrieben, die fuehlen sich absolut sicher, deswegen kann sich erstmal nichts aendern, solange es Leute gibt die ihre Stimme fuer ein paar Baht hergeben.... und offensichtlich so viele die sich auch gern taeuschen lassen und noch dazu lachen... kann sich ja nichts anedern...

Nur mit Samak kann sich der Held dieser geschchte durchaus verrechnet haben - vielleicht kommt er deswegen zurueck um ihn zurueck zu pfeifen, wird er sich pfeifen lassen?

Ist ER doch jetzt Premier.... Naja und der Verlust von Yongyut, die schwelende Aufloesungder PPP...

Der "Puppetmaster" kommt zurueck und kann sich noch jubelnder Fans sicher sein!   ::  und einem roten Teppich...

Er ist ja der Thai der sich einen englischen Fussballclub gekauft hat - seht ihr - viele (einfach gestrickte) werden das so sehen das der Club jetzt Thai ist... wel, 'n bisschen schon weil es den Thai ihre Kohle ist mit der ER SICH den Club gekauft hat - aber bis dass das Gross und die Crux rafft, ist Schneewittchen wieder erwacht....!   ::

----------

Zitat:
_"Der gestürzte thailändische Ministerpräsident Thaksin Shinawatra hat in seinem Korruptionsverfahren auf nicht schuldig plädiert.
Thaksin und seine ebenfalls beschuldigte Frau Potjaman hätten eine eidesstattliche Erklärung abgegeben, in der sie alle Vorwürfe zurückgewiesen hätten, sagte der Vorsitzende Richter am Mittwoch...."_
http://de.reuters.com/article/worldNews ... 5120080312

----------

Zitat:
_"EC inquiry likely to go against PPP

An Election Commission inquiry is likely to find that the People Power party is a political nominee of the dissolved Thai Rak Thai party, which could result in the governing party being disbanded.
According to election commissioner Sumet Upanisakorn, the sub-committee headed by Paitoon Netiphoti has indicated that deposed prime minister and TRT leader Thaksin Shinawatra is the de facto leader of the core coalition party...."_
http://www.bangkokpost.net/News/13Mar2008_news01.php

Die Sache ist für die PPP immer noch nicht ausgestanden und ein mögliches Verbot steht immer noch im Raum.
Und Thaksin könnte sich sogar einer Gefängnisstrafe von 2 Jahren gegenüber sehen, würde man ihm eine Verwicklung nachweisen können.

----------

Er weilt ja mittlerweile wieder in England. Laut seiner Aussage um beim Fussball zum Rechten zu schauen. Er wolle am 10. April wiederkommen.

Vielleicht handelt er nach dem Lebensmotto meines Grossvaters:

"Weit vom Geschütz gibt alte Krieger."


Interessant ist es ja schon. Auf Kaution frei zu sein und mit einem Diplomatenpass um die Welt reisen

----------

In beiden Fällen würde es wohl Massenproteste im Isaan geben, ob bezahlt oder nicht (meine die Demonstranten), sei mal da hingestellt!

Grüße

Volker

----------

Die Wahlen sind vorbei und somit der Isaan nahezu unwichtig. Was jetzt zählt ist die Lobby. Und da kann der Mann sich eines gestählten Rückens sicher sein.

----------

*Noch* scheint die Justiz nicht gekauft zu sein. 
Es ist aber anzunehmen, dass da so einige Machtkämpfe hinter den Kulissen abgehen.

----------

Nächster Akt:
http://www.bangkokpost.com/topstorie....php?id=126471


Besonders Interessant sind diese Passagen:

Former prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra is to call fellow ex-premiers Chuan Leekpai and Banharn Silpa-archa as defence witnesses in his trial for alleged abuse of power over his wife's purchase of a block of land in 2003.

Two former prime ministers, Mr Banharn, who is the Chart Thai party leader, and Mr Chuan, who is chief adviser of the opposition Democrat party, are included in the list.

----------


## Samuianer

> *Noch* scheint die Justiz nicht gekauft zu sein. 
> Es ist aber anzunehmen, dass da so einige Machtkämpfe hinter den Kulissen abgehen.


Monta, ALLE Weichen sind gestellt, deswegen war er persoenlich hier - um sich davon zu ueberzeugen!

Kleine Korrekturen kann er mit der Fernbedienung vornehmen!

Das Grundstueck an der Ratchadapisek, hat er fuer sein Kinder gekauft (775 Milionen) damit sie es zu ihrem "sozialen Zirkel" nicht so weit haben! (mir bricht das Herz!)

Dazu ein Auszug aus "The Nation - Editorial - Apirak stepped down":

_"Thailand's politics has been unable to get anywhere because corruption charges can be dismissed as a "conspiracy" - if one is powerful enough to make it appear so."_

Quelle:http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2008...n_30068111.php



... die Bilder in der heutigen Nation, von einem breit grinsenden und offensichtlich erleichterten Toxin... loesen bei mir Brechreiz aus!

Was sind das nur fuer "Menschen"?

ich glaub auch so allmaehlich an die Existenz von Geistern, ganz, ganz boesen Geistern....

----------

Zitat:
"_Thaksin won't testify on nominee case in person

Ex-premier Thaksin Shinawatra will not testify to the Assets Scrutiny Committee (ASC) in person on the allegation whether People Power party is a nominee of the dissolved Thai Rak Thai party, Prime Minister's Office Minister Chusak Sirinil said Friday.
Mr Thaksin's spokesman Pongthep Thepkanchana and a team of lawyer will be in charge of presenting the ASC with the testifying letter from the ex-premier.
Mr Chusak also said that this is not to buy time for Mr Thaksin on the case, adding that the team is ready to explain to the ASC about the case on behalf of Mr Thaksin once he is called in to testify...._"
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breaking_new ... ?id=126501

----------


## Samuianer

Na klar geht es um "buying time"! Da sind halt noch wichtige Schluesselpositionen um zu besetzen! Und wenn das Alles unter "Dach und Fach" ist, dann kommt er mit seinem Siegerlaecheln, triumphierend zurueck!

Fortsetzung der "Schmierenkomoedie" folgt in Kuerze!

----------

Zitat:
_"PAD sets March 28 for the revival of antiThaksin activities

The People's Alliance for Democracy has set March 28 as the date to revive the opposition movement to the Thaksin regime which has become active once again via its nominee, the Samak Sundaravej government.
The PAD's first event would be a seminar to chart a political struggle and raise awareness on the abuse of power by the government and allies of former prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra. The seminar will take place at Thammasat University's Auditorium."_
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... d=30067948

----------


## Samuianer

Wiedermal Thammasat Universitaet, hoffentlich wiederholt sich da mal die Geschichte nicht!

Wenn ich so denke wer da jetzt Innenminister ist, wer der Premier....und wer die Zuegel in der Hand haelt, was der Alein schon Alles auf dem Kerbholz hat...  ::  das kann boese ins Auge gehen!

Der letzte Putsch kam dem zuvor, wird es diesmal gelingen?

----------


## guenny

Manfred, was da so passiert, wenn die Regierung in richtigen Händen ist......
Was mich auch erstaunt, war die heutige Meldung der Bangkok Post zu Umbesetzungen beim Militär unter der Überschrift

*HM King endorses military reshuffle list*




> His Majesty the King has endorsed the latest military reshuffle list which affects 383 positions within the Royal Thai Army.
> 
> The list did not overturn expectations, with *several of ousted leader Thaksin Shinawatra’s Pre-Cadet Class 10 mates bagging significant positions*.
> 
> Gen Apichai Songsilp, a senior executive of the Defence Ministry, was made director of the ministry’s budget office. He replaces Gen Somjet Boonthanom, a close aide of the permanent secretary for defence and former secretariat of the Council for National Security (CNS), Gen Winai Phattiyakul. The latter has been transferred to a new position where he heads the board of consultants at the ministry.
> 
> Gen Apichai, a staunch supporter of Mr Thaksin, was moved to an inactive post following the military coup in 2006.
> 
> Other significant transfers include Lt Gen Sunai Sappattawanich, whose mentor was Gen Sonthi Boonyaratkalin, former CNS chief, was moved to an inactive post as an adviser to the Royal Thai Army.
> ...


Hat jemand mal neine Info bzw. Hintergrund über diese sog. _Class 10_?

----------


## Dieter

Die Pressefreheit scheint auf jedenfall seit 5 Tagen stark eingeschraenkt zu sein. Weder in"The Nation" noch in der "Bangkok Post" ist seither irgendwas relevantes zur Innenpolitik zu lesen.

----------


## Samuianer

> Die Pressefreheit scheint auf jedenfall seit 5 Tagen stark eingeschraenkt zu sein. Weder in"The Nation" noch in der "Bangkok Post" ist seither irgendwas relevantes zur Innenpolitik zu lesen.


In der Tat!

Die bereiten sich die Buehne fuer ihren Auftritt mit einer unglaublichen Kuehnheit vor!

Alles wie gehabt...!

----------


## Dieter

Wobei der PPP nach wie vor ein Verbot droht, da man ein paar ihrer Funktionaere bei allzu offensichtlichem Stimmenkauf geschnappt hat.

----------


## Samuianer

Yongyut scheint der erste im Visier zu sein... http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2008...s_30068808.php.. irgendso ein armer Tropf hat sich dafuer auch noch versucht vor dem Parlament zu verbrennen, wobei er angeblich rief: "Yongyut pai!"

Mal sehen wie das ausgeht... die Loyalisten seiner ungekroenten Hohheit Mr.Toxic sind ja schon alle, bis  hin zur Armee, an ihre Plaetze jongliert worden...da ist sich Jemand ziemlich sicher!

to be continued...

----------

